# passer du coq-à-l'âne



## ed-hipo

Hola a tod@s,

una preguntita : se os ocurre una traducción más metafórica que "saltar de un tema a otro"(_wordreference_) para "passer du coq-à-l'âne" ?
Supongo que podemos descartar ya "pasar del gallo al asno" 

gracias de antemano,
abrazos.


----------



## Tina.Irun

No es nada fácil encontrar algo más original que lo indicado 
o "cambiar (bruscamente) de conversación".


----------



## ed-hipo

Me había olvidado de este hilo, je...
Me han dado una traducción posible :
"irse por los cerros de Ubeda", bueno, supongo que esto por lo menos en España...

*por los  cerros de Úbeda*
loc. adv. coloq. Por sitio o lugar muy remoto y  fuera de camino. Usado para dar a entender que lo que se dice es incongruente o  fuera de propósito, o que alguien divaga o se extravía en el raciocinio o  discurso. _Echar, ir, irse  por los cerros de Úbeda._ [DRAE]


----------



## chics

_Irse por las ramas_, también.


----------



## yserien

Tanto "por los cerros de Úbeda como "irse por las ramas"no expresan, a mi juicio,un cambio de conversación normal, sino un cambio fuera de lugar, incongruente,fuera de sentido.Creo que cambiar de conversación, hablar de otra cosa, cambiar de tema expresan mejor el sentido. (passer du coq à l'âne ou passer du coq-á-l'âne ?


----------



## ed-hipo

Hola,
en cuanto a los guiones en "coq-à-l'âne" parece que la expresión los lleva
http://francois.gannaz.free.fr/Littre/xmlittre.php?requete=c7017
Yserien, a no ser que me equivoque, "passer du coq à-l'âne" expresa dos cosas a la vez 1) cambiar de tema 2) dicho cambio no tiene sentido, está fuera de lugar.
_"Il y a deux minutes, nous parlions de politique et maintenant nous parlons de petits chats, on passe vraiment du coq-à-l'âne !"
_lo cual traduciría yo :"estamos desvariando", lo cual tiene que ver con la definición que propone la DRAE sobre los cerros de Ubeda.
En cambio "irse por las ramas", lo entiendo más bien como "no decir las cosas a las claras buscando alguna escapatoria"
"venga no te vayas por las ramas, ve al grano.", en francés "ne tournes pas autour du pot."


----------



## yserien

Pues sí, Littré coloca los guiones, ahí y en otras dos entradas más que comienzan con "coq". En cambio en Google proliferan con guiones y sin guiones. Parece ser que en Literatura abunda más que en otros sitios.Quise decir que "cambiar de conversación" "hablar de otra cosa" "cambiar de tema" se usan más que los famosos cerros.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Estoy de acuerdo con lo comentado por *Yserien *en el nº 5.

En una conversación entre varias personas, se puede bruscamente cambiar de tema sin que por ello haya incongruencia. A eso se le dice *passer du coq-à-l'âne*.

Sin embargo, cuando una persona se pierde en sus argumentaciones y desvaría, decimos que *se va por los cerros de Úbeda*. 

*Irse por las ramas *es un acto más consciente que irse por los cerros de Úbeda. Hay quién, en una situación comprometida, se va por las ramas para, por ejemplo, eludir un tema que le disgusta. 

En conclusión (sin fanatismos):

- passer du coq-à-l'âne puede ser una acto voluntario de una o de varias personas
- irse por los cerros de Úbeda es un acto involuntario de una persona
- irse por las ramas puede ser un acto voluntario de una o de varias personas 

Yo también creo que *saltar de un tema a otro* es lo que más se acerca a *passer du coq-à-l'âne*.


----------



## yserien

Vìctor, creo que entra en el tema del hilo hablar de los guiones. Yo limitaba su uso a nombres propios o en formas gramaticales.Sí es cierto que en el Littré vienen así, pero en una cita de Voltaire. ¿Sera una licencia histórica que no se ha creído conveniente reformar ?En Google.fr se dividen a partes iguales los con o sin guiones.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

yserien said:


> Vìctor, creo que entra en el tema del hilo hablar de los guiones. Yo limitaba su uso a nombres propios o en formas gramaticales.Sí es cierto que en el Littré vienen así, pero en una cita de Voltaire. ¿Sera una licencia histórica que no se ha creído conveniente reformar ?En Google.fr se dividen a partes iguales los con o sin guiones.



Bueno, aquí tenemos un claro ejemplo de lo que es *passer du coq-à-l'âne*: estábamos todos opinando sobre la equivalencia en español de una expresión francesa cuando, de repente, se pasó a discutir sobre la conveniencia de escribir esa expresión con guiones.  
Eso no es *irse por los cerros de Úbeda* ni *irse por las ramas*. Es sencillamente *saltar de un tema a otro* .


----------



## totor

Y para saltar un poco del gallo al asno, irse por las ramas, o por los cerros o las nubes de Úbeda, se dice *Tourner autour du pot*.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit





totor said:


> Y para saltar un poco del gallo al asno, irse por las ramas, o por los cerros o las nubes de Úbeda, se dice *Tourner autour du pot*.


_Irse por las ramas_ sí es equivalente a _tourner autour du pot_ pero no estoy de acuerdo en que esta expresión sea sinónima de _irse por los cerros de Úbeda_ que traduciría, en el caso del discurso por: _aller chercher midi à quatorze heures_.

Un ejemplo concreto (y personal, les pido disculpas): cuando mi hija me pregunta sobre historia reciente no puedo evitarlo y para que lo entienda remonto inevitablemente a los griegos para encontrar la causa primera de un acontecimiento contemporáneo: esto es i_rse por los cerros_... Pero no me voy por las ramas ya que empiezo por la raíz .

No sé quizás tengamos que abrir otro hilo.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Daniel_Dufresne

Bonjour à tous,

Je ne sais pas combien de temps cela fait que cette discussion est ouverte, mais une expression en espagnol m'a traversé l'esprit à propos de _passer du coq à l'âne_:

"Salir por peteneras"

*salir por **~**s.* * 1.     * loc. verb. coloq. Hacer o decir algo fuera de propósito.


Cordialement,

Daniel


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Daniel et bienvenue parmi nous !

Non, "salir por peteneras" ne va pas dans le sens de "sauter du coq à l'âne", c'est une expression encore différente.
http://www.wordreference.com/esfr/peteneras

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Daniel_Dufresne

Bonjour à tous,

Merci Gévy pour ta bienvenue, c'est un travail  extraordinaire que vous réalisez là, franchement.

C'est vrai que ce que notre dictionnaire propose pour l'expression que j'ai proposée est tout à fait correct, mais perso, je pense que _salir(se) por peteneras _n'implique pas toujours éviter une question embarrassante. Cela peut signifier tout simplement passer d'un sujet à un autre sujet différent.


_On n'est jamais assez préparé en consécutive car, à chaque séance, le* prof passe du coq à l'âne.*_
_En consecutiva uno nunca está lo bastante preparado, porque* el profe (te) sale por peteneras* de una clase a otra*.*_
À mon avis, dans certains contextes, cela peut passer. À vous de juger.

Cordialement,

Dani


----------



## Bobulle

Bonjour, 
/passer du coq à l'âne"/ ne peut-il pas se traduire également par /sin venir a qué?/
Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## Ervikano

Salut,

Je pense que "sin venir a qué / a cuentas" est tout-à-fait différent.
No se trata de que durante una conversación alguien diga algún despropósito o se vaya por la vía de Tarifa, sino que hablamos de cambiar de tema repentinamente (o no).

*** Norma 2. No cambiar de tema. Lo que nos ocupa unicamente aquí es "passer du coq à l'âne". 
Gévy (moderadora)


----------



## IrisPermuy

Disculpen, pero "passer du coq-à-l'âne" no equivale a "irse por los cerros de Úbeda", ya que la locución francesa indica que hay un cambio de conversación motivado por la misma naturaleza de la conversación, mientras que la locución española alude a un cambio intencional, a fin de evitar un tema concreto voluntariamente.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días Irispermuy, bonjour et bienvenue parmi nous,



IrisPermuy said:


> Disculpen, pero "passer du coq-à-l'âne" no equivale a "irse por los cerros de Úbeda", ya que la locución francesa indica que hay un cambio de conversación motivado por la misma naturaleza de la conversación, mientras que la locución española alude a un cambio intencional, a fin de evitar un tema concreto voluntariamente.


Gracias por tu intervención pero si lees atentamente el hilo verás que esta propuesta de traducción fue rebatida en varias respuestas.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------

